# 23RS Negotiated Price



## 0423RSEC (Mar 21, 2004)

We are in the process of negotiating the sale price of a 2004 23RS (our first travel trailer) at a dealer here in WI. With the recent increase in price attached, the dealer is holding to a price of $17,300. This only includes the trailer with all available options. It doesn't include any hitch or other towing accesscries. We haven't even seen this particular unit since it hasn't arrived yet and we are being told that this will be the last unit for stock. Any further sales of the 23RS will be by order only. We would appreciate any guidance you could give us. Thanks. PS We are rank amateurs and don't really know what to ask for or expect.


----------



## goofy (Mar 21, 2004)

we payed 16,500 with tax, title, equilizing hitch, sway control, and extra warranty. and all the options in the trailer. that was on 3/09/04 in MI.


----------



## roemmele5 (Mar 17, 2004)

We just ordered a 23RS in Michigan also, ended up getting the loaded up trailer for $15,499 then tax, title, and all the towing things we need it brought our final price up to $17,300......thought we had gotten a good deal since they came down $1,300 from their first price. They did not offer us any extra warranty.

goofy...where in Michigan did you purchase from? We placed our order on March 5th, and have to wait 6 weeks. We are going through General RV, they are charging $625 for the hitch, bars, sway, and brake controler. We are unsure if we are going to have them do it, that seems high to us and they are using Draw-tite brand, everyone here seems to prefer Reese and Prodigy. Our dealer tells us Draw-tite is made by Reese, is that true?

Renee'


----------



## goofy (Mar 21, 2004)

We bought the trailer from bonner's He had a internet special of 14,699 which said all option included.


----------



## TheCareys (Mar 7, 2004)

We bought our trailer (21RS) from Bonner's as well... paid $14,800 for it but that was before the price increase from Outback. We are still anxiously awaiting our camper, should only be a couple more weeks.

Bonner's will deliver as well. I live only a few minutes from there but actually found them online at rvtraderonline.com. I had been looking at dealers in Grand Rapids so glad I found them.

Happy camping!

Kim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Some dealers still act like sticker price is what you have to pay.
It's not. I got my 25 RSS for $17K, and they made out well.
If they won't negotiate...go somewhere else that does. That's my opinion anyway.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> We are going through General RV, they are charging $625 for the hitch, bars, sway, and brake controler. We are unsure if we are going to have them do it, that seems high to us and they are using Draw-tite brand, everyone here seems to prefer Reese and Prodigy. Our dealer tells us Draw-tite is made by Reese, is that true?


This is true. Draw-Tite, and Reese are identical products for the most part. Just a different label on them. They even seem to be equally priced, at least from what I have seen on the internet. I can't speak for the Draw-Tite brake controller, but I do love my Prodigy. They can be found for around $99 on the internet.

What sway control and hitch set up are you getting? $625 actually sounds pretty good if it is for a Dual Cam HP set up with weight distribution. This setup sells for between $500 and $600 on the internet.

A good place to look for near wholesale pricing is Hitchworld.com

They sell both the Reese and Drawtite names and you'll see that they are identical products.

Good luck.

Tim


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

17K seems very high. Mine only cost a little more than that AFTER taxes, hitch work and finance charges! Call Bonners RV


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Agreed, Pete. Sticker on our 26 RS was $20,700. Paid $16,500 with everything needed to drive it off the lot, including that goofy $299 dealer prep fee.

Randy


----------



## 0423RSEC (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you all for your replies. We have expanded our dealer search. We have already found a price $700 lower before any negotiations! sunny


----------



## bcshaw (Mar 8, 2004)

I recommend calling Bonners. We got our 26RS for $14488 before taxes.

Good luck.


----------



## byuguy (Feb 15, 2004)

We paid 16504.20.....tax, title and everything......I saw the price of 15570 on the internet and told the local dealer that I was going to drive from KY to Indiana to get the price.....he matched it immediately.....


----------

